# Borsa Bella delivery...wow! Added pictures!



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

That free shipping last week finally got me off the fence. I ordered the Luna Travel Bag on Friday, and it got here today. You don't get much better than that. It's great quality and so pretty!


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

I ordered mine Friday also, and was hoping, but no such luck. Maybe tomorrow!  Glad you like it


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Aren't they nice? I'm already planning on which ones to order my daughter and a couple other people for Christmas. I know I missed the free shipping but I haven't decided yet.


----------



## laura99 (Mar 13, 2009)

She did extend the free shipping through tonight! I am going to finally order one of the original bags tonight - just need to decide on the fabric.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

laura99 said:


> She did extend the free shipping through tonight! I am going to finally order one of the original bags tonight - just need to decide on the fabric.


I wish I hadn't read this.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I ordered my two new ones for kdx on Thursday and got them today.  I posted pics on a thread that has the title BB Bags.


----------



## BethA (Aug 9, 2009)

does anyone have the travel bag-or any of their other bags?


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

I have 2 travel bags, 1 large gadget, and with that free shipping weekend I bought a Hobo Bag.  Love love love them all.


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

I saw that Melissa had a great batik travel bag on her home page. I wrote her, but that particular fabric was gone. She emailed me some other fabrics that she thought I might be interested in. We went back and forth a number of times, trying to find just the right one. Here's my combos:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Love the fabric. Beautiful blue.


----------



## BethA (Aug 9, 2009)

there are so many great fabrics it is hard to choose-maybe I'll hold out for the next free shipping

I am spending so much on ebooks, bags and covers I feel like my K2 is a dependent!


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

What is the name of the fabric for the one pictured?  It would go nicely with the blue ROH cover I just ordered, I think.


----------



## BethA (Aug 9, 2009)

anyone else have any of the other bags?
I am torn whether to get the hobo or travel bag.
keep hoping to see a discount or free shipping to get both


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

BethA said:


> anyone else have any of the other bags?
> I am torn whether to get the hobo or travel bag.
> keep hoping to see a discount or free shipping to get both


I have a lunar blue travel bag that I won here on KB. It is awsome! I'd recommend it to anyone and plan to buy more Borsa Bella products in the future.


----------



## BethA (Aug 9, 2009)

does anyone have anything in the shower clouds pattern?
I might get that for the travel bag and a medium size hobo she is coming out with


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Aravis60 said:


> I have a lunar blue travel bag that I won here on KB. It is awsome! I'd recommend it to anyone and plan to buy more Borsa Bella products in the future.


I'm ordering the lunar blue very soon(I hope) how dark is the blue?


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

Chloista said:


> What is the name of the fabric for the one pictured? It would go nicely with the blue ROH cover I just ordered, I think.


It's not on her site. Melissa knew I was looking for something a bit different and emailed me pictures of a number of different fabrics. You might try asking her.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

mistyd107 said:


> I'm ordering the lunar blue very soon(I hope) how dark is the blue?


It's not very dark. The picture on the website shows the color very well. Mine looks exactly like the one on the site.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Super cute!


----------

